# LNG Cargo Operations



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

I am trying to get an idea of how the tanks on a large LNG tanker are gauged to determine how much cargo is discharged. What is the method used and are the tanks gauged by an independent authority and just witnessed by ship and terminal personnel?

I believe that most terminals have a representative on board throughtout the discharge. What would be this persons title and what is the extent of his role in the overall cargo operation?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Mate,

tell me exactly what you need to know along with any other queries you may have on LNG and I'll answer them for you, I m currently sailing as chief officer on an LNG tanker. 

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Mark McShane said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> tell me exactly what you need to know along with any other queries you may have on LNG and I'll answer them for you, I m currently sailing as chief officer on an LNG tanker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark...I'll send you an e-mail.

Nova Scotian


----------

